# A humble request



## Chris (Mar 9, 2007)

Just a wee less horsing around in the music forums guys. Go to town in OT, but please tone it back just a smidge in the "real" forums. A lot of threads end up with 50% relevant posts and 50% dick jokes. I'm as guilty as anyone, not pointing any fingers, just try and keep things a wee more on topic in the music threads.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Mar 9, 2007)

Righty-o skip, said and done.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 9, 2007)

I can make that happen


----------



## Leon (Mar 9, 2007)

wee wee, monsieur


----------



## dpm (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes sir Mr Johnson


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 9, 2007)

I shall do my best.


----------



## Rick (Mar 9, 2007)

"Rabbit, put your game face on."

"You got it boss."

No prob, Chris.


----------



## OzzyC (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Michael (Mar 9, 2007)

Aiight sir!


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 10, 2007)

you got it bro.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 12, 2007)

You have no idea how difficult it was not to crack jokes in the recent Stryper thread.... the pain


----------



## Leon (Mar 12, 2007)

technomancer said:


> You have no idea how difficult it was not to crack jokes in the recent Stryper thread.... the pain



i think that thread was asking for it


----------



## Chris (Mar 12, 2007)

You can always crack jokes in Stryper threads.


----------



## Donnie (Mar 12, 2007)

Chris said:


> You can always crack jokes in Stryper threads.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Mar 12, 2007)

Certain mon capitaine avec plaisir 
translation = yes captain with plaisure 
NO prob...


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 13, 2007)

Chris is a benevolent Uberlord.


----------



## dpm (Mar 13, 2007)

I had one of those once, damn near took my eye out


----------



## technomancer (Mar 13, 2007)

Chris said:


> You can always crack jokes in Stryper threads.


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2007)

Guys..

*The music forums are not stand up comedy hour.*

Seriously. Stop derailing threads with stupid shit. I don't ask much. If you think you have some kind of uber-witty inside joke that you have to share, post it in OT. KEEP THE MUSIC FORUMS MUSIC RELATED.

I don't want to turn into Stereotypical_Forum_Nazi, and I don't like having to ask my mod team to be super-vigilant about cleaning up threads all day. If new members come here looking for information about guitars, I want them to find information about guitars. Not one page of related info followed by 7 pages of completely unrelated bullshit. We're a laid back bunch of guys who try not to overmoderate like most places do, and lately it's biting us in the ass.

Help me out here. We've always been better than this, just clean it up a bit so that this place doesn't become just another forum where it takes 3 hours to find useful information among a sea of pointless posts. Go nuts in OT. Post your nuts off, make threads about me sucking, I don't care - just please stop with the senseless posts in the music forums.


----------

